# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  How long did it take you to learn how to lucid dream

## Thatperson

How long did it take you to lucid dream from when you first started trying?

this is for a research project at school.

I'm grateful for all responses  ::D:  thanks a lot

Thatperson

----------


## StonedApe

I had had lucids before I knew about them, but it took me a while once I did.

----------


## Shift

I am sure there must be some that a person doesn't end up recalling.

Here is an old graph of my stats. I had my first lucid dream naturally in 2004. After that:



and so on and so on til today  :smiley:

----------


## Supernova

Took me about 3 weeks or so after I joined DV.  My last natural one before that was quite a few years ago

----------


## Hukif

Ah, it only took me 8 years to get my very first induced lucid.

----------


## Noogah

...and now you have apparently experienced 2000+ LD's, as well as completed the lucid task of the year.

Shows what dilligence can do for you.

----------


## mrdeano

For me it was within days of starting.
I guess I am one of the lucky few =/

----------


## Tushix

I got it after ~10 days from learning about it.

----------


## legonut4

im pretty sure it took me a week or 2 which is pretty good  ::D:

----------


## slash112

My second night of trying I got my first one. (DILD)

----------


## mrdeano

I personally think there is no pattern. I think its absolutely different for each individual.

----------


## Maria92

I had my first lucid just last night! I can tell you, though, you can NEVER stop trying...even throughout the day, in combination with my reality checks, I still autosuggest whenever I have a minute (i.e., say to myself over and over again a mantra, like "I AM dreaming"). Good luck to your school research project!

----------


## Kexo

one day  :smiley:

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Three months since joining this site.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

I don't remember, I had a couple lucid dreams on purpose before I joined this site, but I suppose it must have took me about a month from being interested in it to having some fleeting success with it.

----------


## SolvedSnake

About one month of hard training  ::D:

----------


## Sora

Well, the first lucid isn't really hard to have, I think. Everyone is mostly excited and are constantly thinking about LDs when they start so they'll have their first one pretty fast "naturally", but the quality of the LD is mostly pretty bad. 

But it sure takes AGES before getting regular LDs with a decent quality. It'll soon make a year I'm hunting LDs and I'm still far away from this I think.

----------


## beachgirl

Wow, Shift, any idea what contributed to the sudden increase after 3/08?

bg ~~~

----------


## Kiwi`

My first happened before I'd started seriously trying to have one, I'd just been reading about LDing one night and had one then. If you don't count that, I started trying after it and think I had another one two days later

----------


## beachgirl

i started having them spontaneously about six months ago. then i bought a book by robert waggoner in july. i thought OMG! you can DO this *on your own*? i think i had one the next day!

----------


## panta-rei

~

----------


## Andywarski

yeah took me about 3 weeks to become semi lucid at least. I needed to gain my dream recall first.

----------


## Kordan

My first lucid, after learning that you could do it consiously, was a few days after (I think...) Whatever the case, it was fairly soon after I joined DV. I was a natural when I was a little kid, but that was all before I really knew what it was and actively started working on it.

----------


## Aledrea

it took me two days. I had LDs before DV, but not many, mabye 3 or 4, even then after a few seconds I forgot I was dreaming.  Agter joining when I LD I have complete and perfect contol, guess I'm lucky  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

Wow, that's some kind of necro-post.

----------


## Peel

It took me about a month.


But I just RCed, became excited, flew up to the ceiling, and the dream faded away. Lasted about 10 seconds, and I haven't had a proper lucid since (if you call that proper...).

----------


## Hidden

Wait a minute...  I don't remember. o.0  It was either one month or two.

----------


## Denny22

Took around a month with my peek of LDs being 3 WILDs and 1 DILD in a sinlge month (June 09). My first was extremely short but very worth it. It at least showed me I'm more than able to do it.

----------


## Aledrea

> Wow, that's some kind of necro-post.



necro-post?  what does that mean...srry, im kinda stupid,lol

----------


## jarrhead

first night.

----------


## Rezzo

> necro-post?  what does that mean...srry, im kinda stupid,lol



You bumped the thread, naughty naughty...  ::shakehead::

----------


## Maria92

> necro-post?  what does that mean...srry, im kinda stupid,lol



It means you resurrected an otherwise dead thread...but do to universal content, it's all good. Just...try not to do this too often.  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

> It means you resurrected an otherwise dead thread...but do to universal content, it's all good. Just...try not to do this too often.



Oh, so that's what it's called.

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, necro-posting, taken from the root "necro," meaning dead. Thread = dead. Necro-post is a post in a dead thread. 

This has been a public service announcement. We now return you to your on-topic thread.

----------


## Hidden

I always thought "necro" had something to do with magic, like necromancer...

Back on topic, I still don't remember how long it took me to get my first lucid, and it's starting to get on my nerves.

----------


## Maria92

Nope. http://www.thefreedictionary.com/necro-
Close though with the necromancer. http://www.thefreedictionary.com/necromancer




> 1.  The practice of supposedly communicating with the spirits of the dead in order to predict the future.
> 2. Black magic; sorcery.
> 3. Magic qualities.

----------


## owlj

Same night I first read about it... but having some trouble now.  Too exhausted/ busy.  Gotta refocus my efforts.  I've had far more LDs than I could count in the last 25 years.

----------


## AURON

2 months of practice every single night.

----------


## snuzpilot

Had them since I can remember, but since learning of self induction, (I used hypnosis) FIRST TRY. :Cheeky:

----------


## Beeyahoi

About a year.

----------


## Auraez

on first try and had successfull WILD weekend, but i have failed to WILD ever since.
(4 tries since that weekend)  :Sad:

----------


## Rezzo

I was LDing before I even knew it was called LDing  ::D: 
I'm not as good at it now that I've gone through adolescence though.

----------


## Hidden

Ah, a natural.  How often did you have them Rezzo?

----------


## Rezzo

Quite a lot actually  ::D: 
I had them around once a week up till I was about 11/12, and then it slowly dissipated. Until I read up on this forum, I was only LDing around once every two months, maybe three. But a few months ago, I thought to myself "I have to find out if I am the only person who experiences controllable dreams!", and I stumbled here.

How about you? How did you become an LDer?

----------


## Hidden

Cool.  So did you ever try to induce lucids before hearing the actual term for it?

Lol, I discovered LDing after randomly remembering hearing about it before.  I didn't remember exactly what it was called, but "lunic dreaming" got me here just fine.  :wink2:

----------


## Rezzo

I didn't induce it, I kinda just fell asleep and had them, which is pretty lucky to be fair. But unfortunately I don't get that anymore, well rarely anyway.

Do you ever get unintentional LDs, or do you try to induce them every night?

----------


## Hidden

A lot of my lucids are spontaneous, but I RC every day so that's sort of like inducing them.  I didn't have any lucids until I read about it and started RCing.  I use other techniques too, which I find more reliable than just RCs.  I particularly like WBTB.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

This thread doesn't take into account people that got them without trying...  That isn't in the poll!

MINE:  N/A

----------


## Taromon777

About three weeks after a first started researching lucid dreaming.

----------


## Seeker

Zero, first one was spontaneous.  It took me a few months to get my lucidity rate above one per week though.

----------


## Hidden

I looked it up a couple of days ago.  It took me a month and a half to get my first lucid.

----------


## Higgs2

I have always been able to do it, though i never give it much thought, so if it happened, it happened. I am more looking into it for a few weeks, and i find it quite easy. Yesterday i woke up from a dream in a very comfortable position, and stayed to achieve a WILD like i red on this forum. First time i tried this. Two LD's in succession. I was actually amazed by how simple it was. Well maybe next time it fails. Still learning a lot. This forum is great help btw.

----------


## RubenRybnick

> How long did it take you to lucid dream from when you first started trying?
> 
> this is for a research project at school.
> 
> I'm grateful for all responses  thanks a lot
> 
> Thatperson



hey im kinda new to this sight i just was curiouse if anybody else in this big huge world could control there dreams so i reaseached it on google found this sight and read this thread and i saw everyone on here "learned" to control there dreams but ive been doing since as far back as i can remember never taught or anything is that wierd???

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> hey im kinda new to this sight i just was curiouse if anybody else in this big huge world could control there dreams so i reaseached it on google found this sight and read this thread and i saw everyone on here "learned" to control there dreams but ive been doing since as far back as i can remember never taught or anything is that wierd???



That's unusual, but we've all heard of it.

----------

